# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Ervaringen met Sipralexa

## yaya

hey

Na de vastelling dat ik een depressie(onbewust eigenlijk al vrij lang) had , en met overleg met men psychiater. ben ik sipralexa beginnen nemen. ik neem het sinds 14 december. ben de eerste week begonnen 5 mg en daarna over gestapt op 10mg. de bijwerkingen vielen goed mee. vooral slaperig en hoofdpijn in het begin. maar daar heb ik nu bijna of geen last meer van.
ik heb me in het begin van deze week , maandag en dinsdag , zeer goed gevoeld. toen pakte ik het medicijn ongeveer twee weken. maar gisteren hield dat gevoel weer op en vandaag voel ik ook niet echt verandering. Is het normaal dat het medicijn in vlagen kan opkomen voor het echt begin te werken? 
Ook mensen met positieve reacties die nog vrij recent zijn? want de meeste topics die ik hier over heb gelezen zijn al van enkele jaren terug...
En wanneer het medicijn echt is beginnen werken? heb soms schrik omdat ik het nu al 16 dagen neem dat ik er misschien te veel van verwacht omdat ik er nog niet zo veel baat van heb gehad... Of is het volledig normaal dat ik er de effecten er nog niet van voel? (soms lees ik dat je het na 2 weken al voelt , dan lees ik het dat het 3 tot 6 weken is)
Daarom dat ik graag eens reacties hoor van mensen die nu sipralexa gebruiken...

Al bedank in ieder geval voor de reacties....

----------


## yaya

geen reacties....  :Frown:  ?  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

ik slik andere AD,s maar het inwerken van al deze pillen duurt ongeveer 6 weken

----------


## yaya

oké dank u sietske

moet wel toegeven dat ik af en toe toch al verandering voel

----------


## sietske763

sterkte met de opbouw fase!
en als er na 6 weken niets verandert kan je om een andere AD vragen.
AD,s geven vaak blijvende bijwerkingen en is het dus uitproberen welke AD het beste bij je past met de minste klachten en toch een goed geestelijk resultaat

----------


## Ilse34

Hey Yaya!

Ik neem ook sipralexa (lexapro) nu een tweetal maanden en voel me hier goed mee.
der zijn nog gebruikers van dat medicijn op dit forum die zich daar echt goed mee voelen.
kijk anders eens onder de topic van lexapro.

Succes
grtjs
Ilse

----------


## yaya

hey ilse
dank u vr de comment. heb idd al veel goede reacties gelezen..
voel af en toe al wat verbetering maar neem het medicijn nog net geen 3 weken
dus de echte werking moet nog beginnen denk ik.
Hopelijk is het een goed AD voor me

grtz yaya

----------


## snaaskerke

ik ben begonnen zoals jij. zit intussen al op 20mg. je hebt gelijk de werking gaat met ups en downs. naarmate de gewenning intreedt, zullen je downs steeds erger worden. allé dit is mijn ervaring. ik probeer af te bouwen, met of zonder toestemming. het is volgens mij een gevaarlijk goedje. Neem ze nu al 3 maanden. hopelijk heb jij beter resultaten

----------


## sietske763

@snaaskerke,
kan je dan niet beter een ander AD starten?
straks val je miss helemaal terug en ben je verder van huis.
meestal is er wel een AD wat beter bij je past.
sterkte!

----------


## snaaskerke

dan heb ik er al paar niet geleefd. maar zo maar stoppen is niet voor mee te "lachen".
ik beef, zweet me te pletter, zie niet meer duidelijk,en lig in mijn bed al 36 uur.
heb ze zojuist maar genomen voor alle veiligheid.
bedankt voor de raad

----------


## Ilse34

Zeer rustig afbouwen als je er vanaf wil.
en je arts om raad vragen.
aan yaya.
ik voel me goed met men ad...
ik heb vorig jaar meer vrienden gemaakt dan de afgelopen jareN..
ben bijna helemaal verlost van men sociale fobie.
succes!
en hou ons op de hoogte

----------


## snaaskerke

Hoelang ben je al bezig met sipralexa, en hoeveel, als ik vragen mag?

----------


## yaya

ben nu bijna 3 weken bezig , 10 mg per dag (eerste 5 dagen 5 mg)

----------


## Ilse34

ik 2 maanden 10 mg per dag!
daarvoor nam ik zoloft (serlain).

----------


## Agnes574

Ik neem al jaren 10mg s'morgens... ben daar goed mee!!

----------


## snaaskerke

raar, ik moet er 20mg nemen. zo het dan zo erg zijn met me?
heb nu en dan angstaanvallen. toch 4 per week. Ben daarna echt kapot, zowel geestelijk als fysisch. ge zou in een kast kruipen zodat niemand je kan vinden, laat staan dat iemand je ziet als ge zo'n aanval krijgt. Ik durf daardoor ook niet meer in drukke ruimtes komen, zoals winkelcentra's, cinema's enz.
Heeft iemand dezelfde ervaring als ik, en zo ja wordt het ooit beter, want zo leven is geen leven.

----------


## Ilse34

Het wordt beter Snaaskerke maar je moet de medicatie wat tijd geven.
Ik weet niet hoe de artsen bepalen om de medicatie te verhogen.
Heb wel de indruk dat ze dit in Nederland sneller doen maar kan een foutieve indruk zijn ook.
ik zat zelf enorm diep, durfde niet meer gaan werken - was constant aan t hyperventileren maar nu gaat het goed met mij.

SUCCES Snaaskerke

----------


## sietske763

als de AD verhoogd wordt krijg je vaak eerst een verergering van je klachten!

----------


## yaya

neem het medicijn nu 3 weken
Het begint nu toch aan te slaan meot ik zeggen
voel me veel minder down en voel me eigenlijk goed.
zoals ik me nu voel kan ik me precies niet meer herrineren...
af en toe een dipje nog wel maar we zijn uiteindelijk nog maar 3 weken bezig
we gaan er goed op vooruit dus

----------


## yaya

ik heb een dag perongeluk 20 mg genomen. dit bleek veel meer effect te hebben.
met 10 mg voel ik het effect maar half precies of niet de volledige dag..
ben wel nog maar 3.5 weken bezig
moet ik best over schakelen op 20 mg nu ?

----------


## Ame

Hoi,

Kan iemand mij zeggen na hoeveel tijd je sipralexa niet meer in je lichaam hebt.. 
Dus hoelang na het stoppen vind je niks meer in je urine en bloed...

groetjes

----------


## Ame

> hey ilse
> dank u vr de comment. heb idd al veel goede reacties gelezen..
> voel af en toe al wat verbetering maar neem het medicijn nog net geen 3 weken
> dus de echte werking moet nog beginnen denk ik.
> Hopelijk is het een goed AD voor me
> 
> grtz yaya


Hoi,

weet u misschien na hoelang je sipralexa niet meer in je bloed of urine te zien is.?

Bedankt

----------


## yaya

> Hoi,
> 
> weet u misschien na hoelang je sipralexa niet meer in je bloed of urine te zien is.?
> 
> Bedankt


hey geen id sry

----------


## Ilse34

at Ame eens googelen op halfwaarde tijd en sipralexa dan vindt je die info terug.
@ yaya best toch maar contact opnemen met je arts hierover.
Welke verbeteringen merk je?
ikke nu snel weg want moet men trein halen.

----------


## sietske763

meestal duurt het 6 weken voordat AD uit je bloed is

----------


## yaya

> at Ame eens googelen op halfwaarde tijd en sipralexa dan vindt je die info terug.
> @ yaya best toch maar contact opnemen met je arts hierover.
> Welke verbeteringen merk je?
> ikke nu snel weg want moet men trein halen.


begin me minder slecht te voelen
downs duren tohc minder lang en zijn ook minder erg
trek me ook minder aan van alles
voel me zeker wel nog niet optimaal

----------


## mamavansenne

> raar, ik moet er 20mg nemen. zo het dan zo erg zijn met me?
> heb nu en dan angstaanvallen. toch 4 per week. Ben daarna echt kapot, zowel geestelijk als fysisch. ge zou in een kast kruipen zodat niemand je kan vinden, laat staan dat iemand je ziet als ge zo'n aanval krijgt. Ik durf daardoor ook niet meer in drukke ruimtes komen, zoals winkelcentra's, cinema's enz.
> Heeft iemand dezelfde ervaring als ik, en zo ja wordt het ooit beter, want zo leven is geen leven.



Hey Snaaskerke.. hier zit er ook eentje met angstaanvallen.. ik heb naast de sipralexa ook deanxit gekregen, maar dat lijkt niet te helpen... ik blijf het liefst van al in huis.. buiten voel ik mij nerveus en bang.. ik zie constant auto's op mij afkomen, leuk is anders... Drukke ruimtes mijdt ik als de pest.. ik neem nu al 6 weken sipralexa, en het helpt mij om thuis beter te functioneren maar buitengaan blijft een hele opgave

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga na jaren sipralexa-gebruik afbouwen en kijken wat dat geeft...
Gaat het goed met 5 ipv 10mg, dan ga ik 5mg om de dag nemen etc...
Echter; als ik voel dat ik er weer door 'verander' ga ik gewoon terug naar m'n huidige 10mg :Wink: .

----------


## Agnes574

Als je met Sipralexa begint; geef het de tijd!!
Zoals met elke AD kunnen je klachten in het begin juist eerst verergeren, vooraleer je je beter gaat voelen... Zéker 6 tot 12 weken de tijd geven om je lichaam en hersenen aan deze AD te laten 'wennen'!!
Sterkte en succes!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Nooit zomaar op eigen houtje gaan verhogen!!
Altijd eerst raad vragen aan een arts!!
Als je eenmaal 20mg gewoon bent en je hebt er eigenlijk maar 10mg nodig om je goed te voelen valt het afbouwen van 20 naar 10 enorm zwaar!!
Volg de raad/voorschrift van je arts en vraag hulp aan hem/haar als je je niet goed voelt bij je aanbevolen dosis!!

----------


## Agnes574

Yaya, 

hoe voel jij je intussen??

----------


## LUKA

Agnes heeft gelijk hoor.. Ik ben van 20 mg sipralexa naar 10 mg gegaan en dat "afkicken" was niet zo plezant.. Gebruik zeker niet meer dan nodig!

Groetjes

----------


## yaya

> Yaya, 
> 
> hoe voel jij je intussen??


hey agnes.

het gaat super met me. ben volledig of zo goed als verlost van mijn depressie.
het medicijn heeft me echt goed geholpen. zal dit eeuwig dankbaar zijn. zit nog altijd op mijn 20 mg. dit was een goede dosis voor mij zei men dokter. in septer rustig afbouwen waarsschijnlijk en zien wat het geeft. bedankt voor de intresse en hulp !

yaya

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan hoor!!
Blij dat je je zo goed voelt  :Smile:

----------


## Torgale

Hallo ! Ik ben nieuw hier en heb al de reacties over Sipralexa gelezen.
Zelf ben ik een tijd geleden gestopt met Sipralexa, ik was daar héél bang voor omdat ik de diagnose borderline gekregen had - zei het een milde vorm - toch heeft dat al vele depressies bij mij veroorzaakt.

'k Ben dan aan bibliotherapie gaan doen en heb mezelf een programma opgesteld waar ik mij het best kon aan houden en...'t werkt ! 'k Heb me nog nooit zo goed en optimistisch gevoeld.

Google eens en type : Neurotransmitters en voeding ! Héél belangrijk !
Wat ik ook nog doe : tweemaal daags een meditatie van 20 minuten, ik kan
ze niet meer missen. Je kan begeleide meditaties vinden op 't internet die je gratis
kan downloaden.

Als het weer het enigzins toelaat : een halfuurtje per dag wandelen : één van de beste
medicijnen tegen depressies !

Als er vragen zijn ivm de meditaties : Shoot!

----------


## yaya

na een jaartje verlost te zijn van sipralexa, ben ik zo goed als hervallen in een depressie. en heb veel last van angst.
Ik weet niet wat ik moet doen. Ik volg momenteel therapie bij psychotherapeut. 
Ik zou het lieft geen medicatie meer nemen. maar ik heb geen id hoe ik hier uitgeraak zonder. Heb schrik als ik terugbegin met medicatie dit voor het leven is. Ook al snak ik soms om terug sipralexa te nemen. Het leven was echt goed toen.
raad??

----------


## Tessa 1991

Hey Yaya, 

Ik heb hetzelfde probleem als jij. 
Ik heb twee jaar lang sipralexa genomen en ondanks het bijkomen (10kg) voelde ik me er heel goed bij. 
Sipralexa heeft me echt goed geholpen! 
Vorig jaar heb ik sipralexa heel traag afgebouwd, en in de zomer ben ik volledig gestopt. Het ging goed met me, tot het nieuwe academiejaar begon. Veel stress op school, en zo opnieuw veel angsten ontstaan. Ik kwam opnieuw in een diepe put terecht en wilde ook niet meteen terug met medicatie starten, maar het ging echt niet meer. Op aanraden van mijn psychiater ben ik begonnen met sertraline (sinds woensdag). Ik ben begonnen met een hele lage dosis, en ga zo stilaan opbouwen. 
Als je, je nu echt niet goed voelt zou ik opnieuw beginnen met de medicatie. Ik dacht enkele maanden geleden ook dat ik het alleen kon overwinnen, maar dat was niet het geval en het werd alleen maar erger. Als je zelf zegt dat sipralexa je goed geholpen heeft, waarom het dan niet opnieuw proberen? Je gaat het echt niet heel je leven hoeven te nemen. Neem het gewoon voldoende lang (zeker 2 jaar) zodat je een soort van stabiliteit creëert in je geest. 

Veel succes!

----------


## yaya

hey tessa
bedankt voor de comment. succes in ieder geval!
ikzelf ben sinds deze week met Zibrine Sint-Janskruid begonnen. een lichte natuurlijke Anti depressiva. Zou ook goed helpen naar schijnt. probeer ook positief te leven, weinig alcohol, gezond eten, sporten,...
momenteel gaat het goed met me. volgende weken verder zien hoe het sint janskruid me helpt
groeten

----------


## Tessa 1991

Hey Yaya, 

Bedankt! 
Laat je me weten wat jouw ervaringen zijn met Sint-Janskruid? 
Binnenkort zou je daar toch ook al iets van moeten voelen dan. 

Succes!

----------


## yaya

sint janskruid heeft tijd redelijk geholpen, tijdens examenperiode toch heel moeiljk gehad, ook maand op reis geweest, was ook niet altijd 100 %.
momenteel ook niet super met me, ups and downs eigenlijk, downs overheersen wel momenteel, denk dat ik ga herbeginnen met sipralexa...

----------


## yaya

het leven was echt goed toen, en je leeft maar 1 keer, daarom denk ik waarom in godsnaam zou ik niet herbeginnen, heb het lang uitgesteld. maar ben toch al een jaar echt niet meer optimaal....

----------


## christof

he hallo ik neem nu al 5 dagen sipralexa ik hoop dat het een van deze begint te werken want kheb veel last van angstaanvallen.

----------


## Maniakie

Hallo, 

Ik heb ongeveer een 7 tal maand Sipralexa genomen ( 10mg). Dit voornamelijk voor hyperventilatie en angst.
Ondertussen ben ik 3 tal maand gestopt en kreeg over enkele weken opnieuw een angstaanval, waarbij ik te maken kreeg met stress die de uitlokkende factor was. Van dan is alles weer beginnen fout gaan. Ik heb enorm veel last van de hyperventilatie die me de ganse dag door parte speelt, ook hoofdpijn en een angstig gevoel beklemd mijn lichaam op dit moment. Soms voelt het zelfs alsof ik niet meer kan ademen ( stikkend gevoel). Ook de druk en de pijn op de borstkas en achteraan de schouderbladen doen enorm veel pijn. Zijn deze symptomen herkenbaar voor velen van jullie die zelf ook Sipralexa hebben afgebouwd? Ik ben momenteel ten einde raad en maak me zorgen omtrent mijn gezondheid  :Frown:

----------


## danny ponsaert

grtjs neem spiralexa nu ongv 3 maanden nu 1 maand 20 mg en voel of heb nog geen verbetering in mijn leven ?

----------


## Maniakie

Dag Danny,

Ik zou voorstellen om je 2Omg door te nemen, voor nog 2 weken. Als je nadien geen verandering opmerkt, zou ik opteren om een afspraak te maken bij je psychiater die deze medicatie heeft opgestart. Aangezien je nog maar 1maand 20mg neemt, moet je toch rekenen tot 6 a 8 weken tijd vooraleer je lichaam gewoon wordt aan deze dosis.

Succes!!

----------


## niki1981

Beste snaaskerke

Ik heb 6 jaar geleden sipralexa voorgeschreven gekregen vr mijn angstaanvallen.
Ben er na 2 jaar zelf mee gestopt en een tijd goed geweest.
Maar nu is het terug naar af, net zoals ik hier lees bij jou heb ik ook 4tal keer per week paniekaanvallen.
Nu ben ik sinds een week terug gestart met sipralexa en zoek hier eigenlijk lotgenoten, troost en iemand die me begrijpt.
Wens je wel veel beterschap en sterkte hiermee, tis vermoeiend , echt niet plezant.  :Frown:

----------


## jan19

hey niki, ik heb 2 jaar lang medicatie genomen tegen depressie en angstaanvallen en ben in 2012 beginnen af te bouwen, het ging ook een tijd goed en ben terug hervallen in maart van dit jaar, nog erger dan ervoor, ik wilde eerst niet opnieuw starten met medicatie maar het ging niet zonder, was totaal een wrak, zowel fysiek als mentaal. de dokter heeft nu sipralexa voorgeschreven en neem het nu 3 weken, eerst 5mg dan 10 mg en sinds een dag of 2 20 mg. Ik voel me al iets beter maar nog zeer vermoeid en nog een beetje angstig als ik buiten kom.

----------


## niki1981

> hey niki, ik heb 2 jaar lang medicatie genomen tegen depressie en angstaanvallen en ben in 2012 beginnen af te bouwen, het ging ook een tijd goed en ben terug hervallen in maart van dit jaar, nog erger dan ervoor, ik wilde eerst niet opnieuw starten met medicatie maar het ging niet zonder, was totaal een wrak, zowel fysiek als mentaal. de dokter heeft nu sipralexa voorgeschreven en neem het nu 3 weken, eerst 5mg dan 10 mg en sinds een dag of 2 20 mg. Ik voel me al iets beter maar nog zeer vermoeid en nog een beetje angstig als ik buiten kom.



Hey jan,

Bedankt voor jouw reactie.
Ik ben nu een maand bezig zit op 10mg, maar zoals je zegt, dat je moe bent dat heb ik dus enorm.
Ik slaap ongelooflijk veel, nogthans is dit niet echt een bijwerking.
Ik vermoed dt het komt omdat mijn lichaam eeeeeeindelijk wat rust ervaart. Ik hoop dat het beter word bij jou ook. Die angsgevoelens heb ik soms ook bij het buitenkomen. Niet te hard bij nadenken. Ik heb nu ook niet echt zin om buiten te komen. Ik doe soms middagdutjes van 3u nu.. hopelijk blijft het beteren. Ik vind het echt leuk hier reactie op te krijgen. Je vind gewoon bijna nergens iemand die je begrijpt.  :Frown:

----------


## jan19

> Hey jan,
> 
> Bedankt voor jouw reactie.
> Ik ben nu een maand bezig zit op 10mg, maar zoals je zegt, dat je moe bent dat heb ik dus enorm.
> Ik slaap ongelooflijk veel, nogthans is dit niet echt een bijwerking.
> Ik vermoed dt het komt omdat mijn lichaam eeeeeeindelijk wat rust ervaart. Ik hoop dat het beter word bij jou ook. Die angsgevoelens heb ik soms ook bij het buitenkomen. Niet te hard bij nadenken. Ik heb nu ook niet echt zin om buiten te komen. Ik doe soms middagdutjes van 3u nu.. hopelijk blijft het beteren. Ik vind het echt leuk hier reactie op te krijgen. Je vind gewoon bijna nergens iemand die je begrijpt.


Dat is waar Niki, mensen willen of kunnen dat niet begrijpen als ze het nooit zelf hebben meegemaakt. en in ons geval kan het deugd doen om met iemand te praten die het zelfde meemaakt en wel begrijpt.

----------


## Malcolm

> Hallo, 
> 
> Ik heb ongeveer een 7 tal maand Sipralexa genomen ( 10mg). Dit voornamelijk voor hyperventilatie en angst.
> Ondertussen ben ik 3 tal maand gestopt en kreeg over enkele weken opnieuw een angstaanval, waarbij ik te maken kreeg met stress die de uitlokkende factor was. Van dan is alles weer beginnen fout gaan. Ik heb enorm veel last van de hyperventilatie die me de ganse dag door parte speelt, ook hoofdpijn en een angstig gevoel beklemd mijn lichaam op dit moment. Soms voelt het zelfs alsof ik niet meer kan ademen ( stikkend gevoel). Ook de druk en de pijn op de borstkas en achteraan de schouderbladen doen enorm veel pijn. Zijn deze symptomen herkenbaar voor velen van jullie die zelf ook Sipralexa hebben afgebouwd? Ik ben momenteel ten einde raad en maak me zorgen omtrent mijn gezondheid



Beste ,

Bij mij is het zo vorige week begonnen, niet kunnen slapen,pijn op de borst net dat alle kleine spiertjes onbewust samentrekken of zenuwtjes die afgesloten wordt daardoor werd ook mijn hartslag verhoogd. Daardoor begon ik licht te hyperventileren en angst was er ook wel  :Frown:  voordien had ik veel last van zweterige handen,dit was waarschijnlijk de voorbode. Bij de dokter is me hart ondergaan aan controle en blijkt in orde te zijn,ook de bloeddruk was perfect.

Denk dat ik wat te veel aan me hoofd heb gehad en lichaam nog geen rust heeft kunnen ondervinden de laatste 2 jaar met verbouwing en 2 speelse kindjes waardoor ik waarschijnlijk mentaal vermoeid ben geraakt?

De dokter spreekt eerder van een burn-out dan een depressie , maar wat is het verschil dan?

Nu ben ik bezig met de 3 de dag 10mg Sipralexa en s'avonds voor het slapen gaan neem ik een kwartje halcion, voorlopig geen aanval meer had, buiten me rug die soms eens blokkeerd , het is nog te vroeg maar gaat toch de goeie weg uit. Vrijwel geen bijwerkingen van die Sipralexa.

Hoe lang zou ik deze Sipralexa moeten nemen , 6 maand en dan afbouwen of is dit te vroeg?

Alvast bedankt!

----------

